# [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...



## svd (20. Juli 2009)

*[V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

Ungeliebte, bzw. nicht mehr geliebte, alte Spiele müllen langsam die Regale voll, also versuch ich, das Zeug mal loszuwerden. Hoffentlich zu einigermaßen fairen Preisen. Skrupel hindert mich daran, Leute (allzu sehr) zu bescheißen. 
Mein Pech, euer Glück. 

Die Spiele werden in 4 *Preisklassen* eingeteilt:

o *6€* : Hier findet ihr ehemalige Vollpreisspiele, oder Spiele, die, meiner Meinung nach (!), noch Spaß machen könnten.

o *3€* : Diese Spiele waren schon beim Erscheinen Billigspiele, haben kaum Wiederspielwert, oder haben mir persönlich eher weniger Spaß gemacht.

o *1€* : Hier sind zB Spiele im Jewel Case, die den Transport, trotz Windbeutel, wahrscheinlich nicht unbeschadet überstehen werden. Außerdem kommen hier noch "lose" Spiele (in Papierhülle, Pappschuber, etc.) aus Hardwarebundles oder Spielemagazinen rein.

o *0€* (Schrott) : Einige der größten Verbrechen der Industrie versammeln sich in dieser Kategorie.  (Trivia: Die beliebteste Waffe war dabei Monolith's LithTech Engine...) Diese Spiele fand ich nur zum  . 
Selbst als Ferengi würd ich kein Geld nehmen! Bitte nur ein Schrott pro Bestellung, damit möglichst viele Kinder was davon haben. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.


*Bezahlung*:

Überwiesen wird auf ein österreichisches Bankkonto. IBAN und BIC natürlich vorhanden.


*Versand* und *Verpackung*:

Versendet wird grundsätztlich in einer neuen Luftpolstertasche, für eine Pauschale von *3€*, bzw. *[2€]*, wenn die Luftpolstertasche _gebraucht_ sein darf. (Davon sammeln sich im Laufe der Zeit so einige an. Und Umweltbewusstsein muss belohnt werden.) Gewünschte Versandart bitte angeben.


*Restliches* und *Rechtliches*:

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr so mit eueren Spiele treibt, oder warum so oft der Zustand angesprochen wird.
Bei mir sehen alle Spiele noch so aus, wie neu gekauft? Abnutzungserscheinungen gibt's höchstens vielleicht bei Kartons nach dem Öffnen, oder der Lagerung im Regal.

In der folgenden Liste werden die Spiele wie folgt angeführt:

o "_Name des Spiels_" (_Sprachversion_, _DVD_, _EB_ = EuroBox_, BV_ = Budget Variante, _PS_ = Pappschuber, _JC_ = Jewelcase) : _Info_ um euch die Entscheidung zu erleichtern

Kann auch Bilder von der Verpackung zuschicken, wenn's Fragen gibt.

Bla bla... *Privatverkauf*, bla bla... *kein Umtauschrecht/Garantie*.


----------



## svd (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert. Hier ist die vorläufige Liste.  Wird sich ändern, wenn ich mehr Zeugs durchgespielt habe.

Soweit ich glaube, ist keiner dieser Titel indiziert. (Ich dürfte nicht mal meine 5.25" Version von A-10 Tank Killer verkaufen...) Sollte euch trotzdem was auffallen, bitte melden.

(Ach ja, die Preise sind nicht unbedingt fix. An einem Euro oder so soll's jetzt nicht scheitern.)


*6€*:

o Age of Pirates: Caribbean Tales (DE, BV) : Für "Sea Dogs" Freunde
o Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault (DE, BV)
o Prey (UK, OVP)
o Star Trek EliteForce II (DE, DVD) 
o Tribes: Vengeance (DE, DVD) : Tipp! Eine Perle, die keine Sau gespielt hat.


*3€*:


o 007 Nightfire (UK, DVD)
o Aquanox 2: Revelation (DE, DVD) : Vorgänger gibt's auch weiter unten
o Aliens vs. Predator Gold (UK, BV)
o Chrome (DE, EB) : Erstausgabe, vielleicht der einzige brauchbare Shooter aus Polen...
o Contract JACK (UK, DVD) : ohne NOLF2, Monolith's Mittelfinger an NOLFs Kritiker, enttäuschend
o Darkstar One (DV, BV)
o DTM Race Driver 2 (DE, DVD)
o Gene Troopers (DE, DVD) : Quietschbunter FPS Shooter. Blöd.
o Gun (DE, BV) : nett, aber wenig abwechslungsreich, gutes Reitsystem
o Judge Dredd: Dredd vs. Death (UK, DVD) : typischer Rebellion Shooter nach Comicvorlage. höchstens mittelmäßig
o Men of Valor (DE, DVD) : 4 CDs, Vietnam ohne Nancy Sinatra und den Stones im Abspann? Enttäuschend...
o Need for Speed: Underground (DE, BV)
o Pariah (DE, DVD) : Schlechter als gehyped, aber besser als reviewed
o Red Faction (DV, DVD)
o The Matrix: Path of Neo (DE, DVD(OVP))
o TOCA Race Driver (UK, EB) : Pappbox ist noch in Wien, könnte dauern, bis ich sie wieder hab...
o Wings of War (DE, DVD) : Tipp! Spaßige Flugaction im WWI. Joystick/Gamepad empfohlen!
o XIII (DE) : Pappschachtel in DVD Größe
o X³ Reunion 2.0 (DE, BV(OVP))

*1€*:

o Aquanox (DE, JC) : VV aus BRAVO ScreenFun 12/03
o Command & Conquer: Renegade (DE, JC)
o K.Hawk (DE, DVD) : Metal Gear Solid für Arme
o Messiah (UK/US?, Pappschuber) : aus GeForce3 Bundle
o Project IGI (DE, JC)
o Rogue Spear : Black Thorn (DE, DVD) : mit DF: Land Warrior Fehldruck auf CD 
o Sacrifice (UK/US?, Pappschuber) : aus GeForce3 Bundle
o Star Trek: New Worlds (UK/US?, Pappschuber) : aus GeForce3 Bundle
o Unreal II: The Awakening (DE, JC)

*Schrott* (Auf eigene Gefahr!):

o Nina: Agent Chronicles (UK, DVD) : Absolut grottig! Avoid at all costs!
o Sniper: Path of Vengeance (UK, DVD) : Schrecklich. Besser als ein Stein am Schädel? Kaum.
o Stirb Langsam: Nakatomi PLaza (DE, BV) : Entsetzlich, üble Sprachausgabe (trotz Lehmann)


P.S.: Danke noxious, wie aufmerksam!


----------



## noxious (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

*BITTE AUF DIESEN POST ANTWORTEN*


Dann kann der Threadersteller noch selbst editieren.


----------



## Bluemaster (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

6€:

o Star Trek EliteForce II (DE, DVD)

3€:

o 007 Nightfire (UK, DVD)
o Aliens vs. Predator Gold (UK, BV)
o Contract JACK (UK, DVD) : ohne NOLF2, Monolith's Mittelfinger an NOLFs Kritiker, enttäuschend
o Gene Troopers (DE, DVD) : Quietschbunter FPS Shooter. Blöd.
o Judge Dredd: Dredd vs. Death (UK, DVD) : typischer Rebellion Shooter nach Comicvorlage. höchstens mittelmäßig
o Wings of War (DE, DVD) : Tipp! Spaßige Flugaction im WWI. Joystick/Gamepad empfohlen!

1€:

o K.Hawk (DE, DVD) : Metal Gear Solid für Arme
o Messiah (UK/US?, Pappschuber) : aus GeForce3 Bundle
o Star Trek: New Worlds (UK/US?, Pappschuber) : aus GeForce3 Bundle

Schrott (Auf eigene Gefahr!):

o Nina: Agent Chronicles (UK, DVD) : Absolut grottig! Avoid at all costs!
o Stirb Langsam: Nakatomi PLaza (DE, BV) : Entsetzlich, üble Sprachausgabe (trotz Lehmann)

Hätte auf diese Spiele Interesse!


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

So, ich hab's geschafft. Hab ein Ramschbuch wegen Unordnung doppelt gekauft. Baka.

 Vielleicht möchte hier jemand das Taschenbuch "*Eisberg/Der Todesflieger*" von "*Clive Cussler*" haben? *2€*?
 Sind zwei "*Dirk Pitt*" Romane in einem Band. Noch ungelesen, die Buchstaben sind also praktisch neuwertig.
 Es handelt sich aber um ein *preisreduziertes Mängelexemplar* in ausgezeichnetem Zustand.

 Tut mir jetzt leid für Sammler. Bücher, die ich nicht öfter als drei Mal lese, werden nur noch in der Budgetversion gekauft. 
 Hätte aber noch einen recht alten Schinken von einem "Martin Luther". Klingt amerikanisch. 
 Hab aber nicht mal das erste Kapitel gelesen, weil der Kerl so eine Sauklaue hat. Aber wenn das so eine katholische Geschichte à la "Dan Brown" ist... ja mei, dann geb ich das Buch halt um 5€ her...


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Spielekunst und -krempel. Hauptsächlich Krempel...*

Na endlich. So Gott will, ich warte noch auf das Arcticlean, beginnt heute das Projekt "Abigail".

   Folgende Hardwarekomponenten werden damit obsolet und werden hier ein paar Tage lang angeboten,
   bis sie dann *doch* noch in eBay reingestellt werden.

   Grafikkarte:

   Der neuen Grafikkarte muss eine *Sparkle 8800GTS 320* weichen. Ich muss euch wohl nicht sagen, was das heißt. nVidia G80 Chip, 320MB VRAM. Die GTS ist immer mit ihren Standardtakten gelaufen.
   Als primäre Grafikkarte liefert sie, mit kräftiger CPU, bis 1680x1050 immer noch spielbare Bildwiederholraten, höher (oder schöner) machen sich dann doch der limitierte VRAM und die alte Technik bemerkbar.

   Meiner Meinung nach, müsste die 8800GTS 320 aber noch eine prima PhysX Karte abgeben. 
   Mit 96 Stream Prozessoren, 20 ROPs, 320 Mbit Speicherbandbreite und den 320 MB VRAM ist sie einer 8600GT weit überlegen. Vlt sogar einer 9600GT? Voraussetzung ist aber ein starkes Netzteil! Der G80 ist nicht der genügsamste Chip, die Karte braucht einen PCIe 6-Pin Anschluss. 
   Ein gut gelüftetes Gehäuse kann auch nicht schaden. Die Wärmeleitpads wurden zwar in liebevoller Kleinarbeit allesamt ausgetauscht, die GPU mit AS5 versehen, die Karte erreicht aber noch immer die typischen Temperaturwerte von 63°C bis 85°C. (Völlig in Ordnung, aber nix für Eisbären.)

   Wer ein Mainboard mit 2 PCIe Slots hat, sich, bis Fermi kommt, noch nicht von seiner 8800GT - 9800GTX (evtl GTX260) trennen möchte, kann diese, in PhysX Anwendungen, mit der 8800GTS entlasten.
   Und die mutigen, die einen PCIe 1x Slot modden wollen, um PhysX und ATi laufen zu lassen... überlegts euch auch. Warum nicht.     

   Preisvorstellung: *40€ inkl. Versand*. Kommt natürlich OVP mit dem Originalzubehör.

   Wem das zu hoch ist, lade ich ein, unter 50€ eine vergleichbar potente nVidia(!) Karte zu suchen.     


  CPU:

*Intel Celeron 440*, 2.00GHz@200MHz FSB. *25€ inkl. Versand*.


----------

